# Thinking about buying a plasma TV.....need help



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I need has much information about plasma tv's? I have bought a couple of LCD/LED tv's, I was thinking of of buying a plasma tv. Last time I read up on plasma tv's, was when they first came out. And picture only lasted a couple of years. Last time I was in Wal-Mart, they hooked up a PS2 to show off rock band and the plasma tv. Well the rock band game was baked in on the screen. The turned off the PS2, the game was still on the screen. The tv was shot! I did read that plasma tv's don't play well with old video game system's, Is this true? I just bought a PS4, but my brother plays the old stuff. NES, DREAMCAST, PS1, ATARI...etc I don't want to buy a plasma tv if it will break because of old systems. Should I buy a plasma or stick with LED? I need a lot of information.......thanks!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No more burn-in. Read this: Are Video Games Bad for a Plasma TV? | eHow


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you may have difficulty ,i know in the UK Panasonic have announced they will not make plasma any more and the stocks sold out at incredible good prices 
(panansoinc purchased most of the pioneer patents and staff)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had 2 and when getting the second gave the first to my daughter never had any burn in and played my sons ps2 and old xbox with no issues, it was at least 5years old when she got it and was still working well and still is at around 8 years.The new one is much lighter and sits nicely on the wall.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It's true Panasonic has left the plasma market. Shame, because they were the best plasma TV. If you can find left over stock somewhere, you can probably get it for a good price. That said, Samsung and LG are still in the plasma business. Samsung is the better choice.


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I don't think I'm getting a plasma tv, what to you guys think about this tv? 
Sharp 50" Class 4912" Diag. LED 1080p 120Hz HDTV LC-50LB150U - Best Buy


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks ok to me should work well but get some reviews on it and not from bestbuy to see how it performs,Just looked and don't see much in reviews seems it is a bestbuy special


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I never go by any reviews on best buy, HAHAHA! I figured it might be a ok tv.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Should do ok the only thing I saw that could be a little better is the 8ms response time but it may not make a lot of difference


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Looking around a bit, it is a Best Buy only TV. Found out it is back lit rather than edge lit, which is not a bad feature.


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Last tv I bought was a LG 42in hd 3d and it came with a sound bar for $500 bucks. And I hate the tv! When anything fast on the screen it looks weird. I don't know if it's because it's a 60hz or what? That's my biggest concern on my next tv, so how can I know on my next tv it do that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The tv shown is 120hz,was the weird bit ie ghosting behind a figure


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

120hz unto itself doesn't really eliminate Motion Blur. Sony had some kind of Judder thing that helped.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah but it should improve somewhat,My plasma is 600 no blur ever


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

joeten said:


> Should do ok the only thing I saw that could be a little better is the 8ms response time but it may not make a lot of difference


What is a 8ms response time?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should explain a little Response Time


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe you're actually looking at an LED-lit LCD, not a plasma.


----------

